# how to change default language in ms word 2003?



## murtykss (Nov 8, 2004)

can anyone help me how to change the default language? when i try from tools menu , language and set language and changed the language setting , but when i open new document , it is going to the previous default language. can anyone help me please...........................


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 9, 2004)

You should do this > 
*Tools > Language > Set Language *
Now click on *Default * button ..It will change the Normal.dot template and you wont have to change it againg and again ..


----------



## ShekharPalash (Nov 9, 2004)

@batty............. does it change  template's language  or   whole lanuare/interface stuff in ms word.... ??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 10, 2004)

It changes the Default language in Normal.dot template ..

For changing the interface you 'll require IME ..


----------

